# Pictures of the new car.



## paultg (Sep 4, 2004)

Purchased the car the other night with my girlfriend, picked it up this morning.
Got a 2004 Sentra 1.8S with the road trip package and automatic. Paid $100 over invoice and got the $2500 cash back. $12661 for the car made me pretty happy. 

It has alot of similar feature to the Impreza L I currently have, especially inside, like the storage space in the middle of the dash and similar door and window switches. I was happy to find it has two trip odometers also. The Road package included a leather steering wheel, and a 180W AM/FM/CD system with 7 speakers including a sub woofer. It sounds pretty good, and I have tweeters up on the a-pillars. 

Here are the pictures:
































































So far so good. Thought I'd chime in here and say hello. Dealer wouldn't throw floor mats in (can't believe the car doesn't come with them) so I'm going to do a search here and see if I can find some good prices online for the all weather mats and fog lamps. If anyone has a suggestion let me know.

Paul G.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mmmmm, new car smell .

welcome


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

www.mats.com

I see it in the back of EVERY Car and Driver magazine.


----------



## paultg (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks guys. 

I can't believe I forgot about weathertech. I use to work in a autoparts store (Like a Pep Boys) in NJ many years ago, so I guess my memory is sort of hazy.

Paul G.


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice, for now n for winter rims, get some ser spec v rims


----------



## paultg (Sep 4, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> very nice, for now n for winter rims, get some ser spec v rims


Hit 200 miles tonight. 

This is a commuter for my girlfriend and I (We commute together). I don't want 17" tires to buy. Too expensive. It will likely sit most of the winter to keep it paint chip free.

The AWD Subaru has the second set of snow tires for winter use:

Here is a picture at the first BMW Ice race event of 2004.









This is my 3rd Subaru. Had a '99 Impreza RS (traded for) a 2002 WRX Wagon (sold for house) and now the '01 Impreza L. I'll be modding this car more. Already have WRX seats in, a WRX 6-disc headunit installed, and a pile of parts like WRX front brakes with 2-pot calipers, WRX shifter and linkage, RS springs and struts (for Konis) and a rear disc brake conversion. Also have 16" RS wheels now for summer. We bought the car used in Feb. 04 with 9300 miles on it, so it is still under warranty. Can't go crazy yet. It's a fun car though.

Here is a picture of it now:









The seats:









And here are the previous cars:
1999 Impreza 2.5 RS:









2002 WRX Wagon:









Paul G.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice wagon


----------



## paultg (Sep 4, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> very nice wagon


Thanks. That was it's conditon when I sold it (back to stock). I had sway bars on it, Koni inserts with Sti specific wagon springs (stock springs on a JDM Sti Wagon), had my V1 hard wired in, Hella 500 fog lamps (replaced the stock ones) and Falken Azenis tires on '99 Impreza RS rims. Here is a picture of it with the rims and tires mounted and the mud flaps I had:









Had the worst luck with the car though unfortunatley. I really don't miss it much. The non-turbo motors like the 2.5 in the white car and the 2.2L I have now in the silver car have much more torque and are more fun to drive around in town. The WRX in 3rd gear onto a highway was sure alot of fun.

Paul G.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

a friend of mine took a l wagon and did the full wrx drivetrain swap and a rs front end conversion. don't think i'll ever buy one, but i love subarus

link to some pics if you care http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2488007682

and welcome to the site :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Really nice car(s).  :thumbup: 

-sigh- I knew I should have gotten the Sentra...


----------



## paultg (Sep 4, 2004)

Katana200sx said:


> a friend of mine took a l wagon and did the full wrx drivetrain swap and a rs front end conversion. don't think i'll ever buy one, but i love subarus
> 
> link to some pics if you care http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2488007682
> 
> and welcome to the site :thumbup:


Wow. That is a nice car. I sort of considering doing a swap into my Impreza L when the times comes. For now it's fine though and I really don't miss the WRX much. I like the torque of the 2.2L for now.


----------



## paultg (Sep 4, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Really nice car(s).  :thumbup:
> 
> -sigh- I knew I should have gotten the Sentra...


Don't feel bad about the 200SX. Those are fun too. If I could have another 2-door it would be on my list, but once you get use to 4-doors just can't seem to go back to 2.

Paul G.


----------

